# Potential uses for Dell power edge  2650



## lockfile (Jul 9, 2011)

I  have this used server that I bought for a really good price. I was got it to earn some experience with server hardware. The specifications are:

Intel xeon 2.4 ghz, 512k l2 cache, 533 mhz FSB 
4 Gigs RAM, 4500 MB/s when dual pumped
dual xeon board with one missing, only one chip
5 disk slots on the front for SCSI ULTRA 3, RAID card has 128 megs of cache

It's got the typical server stuff on board. 

Any other ideas for this stuff other than a learning platform?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2011)

ports-mgmt/tinderbox


----------



## lockfile (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes this is a good idea. I also have another old Pentium box that does print server with an HP printer. This would be so good because portupgrading my whole system takes like 4 days and things go wrong.  

The only draw back to this thing in my apartment is that it is very loud.


----------



## lockfile (Jul 11, 2011)

Well any other suggestions?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 11, 2011)

The usual: web, mail server. Firewall. IDS/IPS just about anything you can imagine.

You can even make it X server and connect to it using "thin client"


----------



## dclau (Jul 11, 2011)

lockfile said:
			
		

> Intel xeon 2.4 ghz, 512k l2 cache, 533 mhz FSB
> 4 Gigs RAM, 4500 MB/s when dual pumped
> dual xeon board with one missing, only one chip
> 5 disk slots on the front for SCSI ULTRA 3, RAID card has 128 megs of cache



How about a donation? 


			
				danger@ said:
			
		

> BTW. the forum is running on a pretty old hardware (dual 1ghz p3 with 1gig of ram) so it's pretty interesting to read your post )


----------



## lockfile (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah maybe. I want to play with it for a bit.


----------

